

Some Studies in Machine Learning Using the Game of Checkers (1959) [pdf] - sonabinu
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.368.2254&rep=rep1&type=pdf

======
Animats
Yes, Samuels' checkers program. First big success in machine learning. The
basic concepts are all there. And then, as with most optimization-based
systems, it hit a local optimum and got stuck.

Much of machine learning today works somewhat similarly, but has about 6
orders of magnitude more compute power behind it.

------
vok
This is actually from 1959, not 1969 as the title indicates. Amazingly early
successful work.

~~~
dang
Remarkable. Thanks; fixed.

